# Fremen Army



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm new to HO, but when I saw this thread I had to join. For a while now, I've been working on a Fremen army using the Black Templar rule set. I love this army, and have been pretty successful with them this far in games (6 wins, 1 draw, 0 losses). 

I'll attach some photos here, if you have any question on the construction technique just let me know.


















































































































































































































































































































































































That's probably enough pictures for one post. In addition to these two worms, I have 2 squads of Fremen, a squad of Sardaukar with ground car, a 3rd stage guild navigator, an ornithopter, 5 laza tigers, a Naib, a Watermaster and Duncan Idaho himself.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Since I already had two land raiders (worms), it was time for some infantry to make up my fighting force. I wanted my Templar initiates to be Fremen warriors, that way they could ride the worms in style while still being terrifying cc monsters. To make still suits, I used eldar guardian bodies with their shoulders, backpacks and gems shaved off. I then added fremkits, slip style boot straps and jubba cloaks with green stuff. I purchased MAS heads to replace the guardian helmets, but did use some of the eldar heads with added beards and facial hair. Later, I used floral wire to add nasal tubes. Also, I added crysknives from plasticard. After some serous repositioning, filing and green stuffing I got the desired dramatic look. For my power fist I made 'stunballs' out of wire and the tips of mortar shells from the Ig heavy weapons teams. For my meltagun, I crafted a Dune 'lasgun' from a left over shuriken catapult, plasticard and tau battle suit flamer bits.



























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































That's the first squad... Now all together.


























But who could lead such a force? See next post.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

As I mentioned before, I needed leaders. That meant a Naib (Marshal), Watermaster (Master of Sanctity) and Duncan Idaho (Emperor's Champion). I though Duncan was a perfect choice, since, if you have read all the books you know, Duncan can die as many times as necessary yet still be in the next battle, fresh from Tleilax.

Duncan was based with the Imperial guard Cadian legs and tank commander torso. He also had a modified heavy weapons team binocular holding left arm and another left arm modified to be his right. His head was the sergeant's- just no headset. Also, he has eldar guardian boots.

Anywho, here we go.


























































































































































































































































































































































More to come soon.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

My next project was my ornithopter. I really wanted one since they are so fluffy and would add some tactical flexibility to my army. I had it represent a land speeder- the nice part is since WYSIWYG is a little loose with my army, it could represent any of the multiple variants. I wanted it to be like the books ornithopters, so capable of winged flight, not hover jets or antigrav engines. Also, I wanted a lasgun on the front- this could be set to variable frequencies, thus explaining the multiple weapon formats.

I used obiwan's star fighter as my base. Enjoy.

Here's the original model










And my conversion


----------



## Arquinsiel (Apr 29, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> IMO i think tallarn would make good Fremen look-alikes. Don't take the Dune movie as an idea tho...they kinda butchered the look of the Fremen...or so i heard


I'm not sure which of the movies you're talking about, but the one I saw (in glorious 80's style) had rather nicely done Fremen. Rather like.... Klausmasterflex's.

Klausmasterflex, your work is amazing. Seriously, spot on.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Arquinsiel said:


> I'm not sure which of the movies you're talking about, but the one I saw (in glorious 80's style) had rather nicely done Fremen. Rather like.... Klausmasterflex's.
> 
> Klausmasterflex, your work is amazing. Seriously, spot on.


Thanks! Just for that, I'll share some more.

Now that I was on a roll, it was time for some HEAVY SUPPORT! I considered predators stand ins, since BT have no devastator squads, but it just didn't seem right (vehicles attract worms, after all). 

So, I made a vindicator. What?!?! Ya, a vindicator. AND he would represented by a 3rd stage guild navigator. what what whaaaaat?! Ya that's right. I'm a huge Dune purist, so this did pain me quite a bit. In the end, I was able to justify it, however.

My army takes place at some point during Maud'Dib's crusade. At this point, the Guild was under control of the Mahdi, since he alone controlled spice production. Therefore, in my tangent universe, it's not _completely_ impossible that a navigator might be forced to lend support to the Fremen crusading forces. As far as the demolisher cannon goes, my navigator, Fintan, folds space and time around the enemy, rending them from between vast distances of the cosmos.

Ok, enough sniveling. Time to see Fintan! I made him from a wire armature using several layers of green stuff. His spice gas bubble was made from a raspberry spread's glass jar. He also sports some bits, coat hanger wire, electrical wire and gatorade caps. Make sure to notice the rivets.

One more thing, I wanted to add a spice gas inside his bubble, but painting on glass is extremely difficult. Instead, I sprayed it with fixative and shook around some cinnamon powder. Ya, I go the extra mile. I also rubbed some on my worms for color and smell (spice looks/smells like cinnamon according to Dune).


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Next, some Sardaukar and ground car. This was to counter claims of 'cheese' since I was pretty much using two worms (land raider crusaders) in every game. It would count as a rhino and initiate squad armed with flamer and power fist (stun baton).

The Sardaukar are made from cadian bodies with pig iron studio heads and space marine scout assault arms. The ground car is a '53 corvette model with bits and modified wheels (antigrav).


----------



## Arquinsiel (Apr 29, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get my hands on several of these: 








a while back from a friend who got a pile back during the Skullz promotion and have been thinking of using them as Sarduakar/Stormtroopers for my IG armies. They look less terrible in reality, I swear.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok last units.

My battle machine (venerable dreadnought) laza tigers (bike squadron) and thumper objective markers.


----------



## goschar (Jul 7, 2008)

:shok: WOW really nice minis, i love the sardaukar an the ground car.

Saludotez.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks! I put love into all my work, so I appreciate those who enjoy it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I have moved these posts in to a new thread as they deserve the best chance for everyone to see them, rather than hide in an old thread. I left a link in the old one for you though.

Fantastic work! What a way to introduce yourself, the army is outstanding! +rep


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

squeek said:


> I have moved these posts in to a new thread as they deserve the best chance for everyone to see them, rather than hide in an old thread. I left a link in the old one for you though.
> 
> Fantastic work! What a way to introduce yourself, the army is outstanding! +rep


Thanks for the relocate! Hope some people get to see it.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

fantasic vision and creation. im really impressed with the look and scope of your army.
+ rep from me matey.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

VERY cool work here!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I have always been a fan of Dune. Fantastic work +rep from me as well.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep Dune rocks, and you've done a grat hob creating this force. I have a fantastic time reading your post and idears on how to represent a varied force. + rep from me.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow very cool, I had to look up to remember who the Fremen were.

Great conversion work and great models which represent your army but fit into the rules of the chosen codex. Rep to you.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

wowie wow wow wow.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

This is amazing! Really that's all I can say have rep. You deserve it.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Seriously - the best converting I have ever seen. Your work is amazing - the Dune series is awesome. I am honestly blown away - everything is perfect - the work, the painting, everything!

How did you do the awesome green fades on the masks for the initiate squad?
Wow, post has been bookmarked for inspiration in the future +rep from me.

I would love to see the entire army together in a picture.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> Seriously - the best converting I have ever seen. Your work is amazing - the Dune series is awesome. I am honestly blown away - everything is perfect - the work, the painting, everything!
> 
> How did you do the awesome green fades on the masks for the initiate squad?
> Wow, post has been bookmarked for inspiration in the future +rep from me.
> ...


I'm working on a group shot, I want to make a table to go with them first, though :so_happy:

The green visors on the sardaukar...let me try to remember...

If I recall correctly, it was a base of chaos black, followed by a wide, vertical band of dark angels green down the center. This was given multiple horizontal slashes to break up the hard lines. Also, there was a little edge work done to the top and bottom of the visor. Next, same process with snot green, only less area covered. Next, goblin green, same as above. After this, I'm a little fuzzy on the colors I used, but I'm fairly certain it was vomit brown, sunburst yellow, bleached bone, and then pure white for the extreme highlight. All was then given a coat of gloss. :good:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

This might be the best thing I have ever seen in my entire life. Ever.

I actually really want to watch Dune now...

Simply astounding... I'm actually lost for words... +Rep


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Brilliant*

As someone who has read the Dune series (apart from the ones after the "House" series) twice I have to say I am absolutely blown away. The fremen really capture the look of the movie, the Duncan conversion is spot on, the ornithopter is fantastic, the fact you used the little light to show the combustion inside the worms.. Excellent all round, how about some Harkonnen to top it off? :victory:

+REP and well deserved it is too!

May your opponent's dice chip and shatter!


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

"The year is 10191..."
I can not put into words how good this idea and implementation is!

Two thumbs way up. Maud'dib would be pleased.
(Though I would have made the worms a little different.)


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Just...wow. That's incredible. If I ever use storm guardians I think I'm gonna try to reposition them like you did yours, it looks fantastic.

As I was scrolling down I was all like 'those sandworms look fantastic!...wait....what's he doing with that battery? SWEET'


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

:O WOW!!!!! i love Dune, ive only watched the move(ies???) and played the game, illtell you now, that... THAT is Freaking Amazing!!!! looking forward to the group shot


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Totally ace work here, defo worthy of rep reward!:victory:

Noth much other things to say about it, great idea, great preformance, great result, whats left to ask for? :wink:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

dont know what dune is but what i do know is that these conversions and the painting are FREAKING AMAZING!

totally awesome stuff dude.. i loved how you used the corvette and obi's ship totally looks sick


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words- Im glad everyone was so blown away by my army! As I mentioned, they aren't done quite yet as I'm currently (when not doing artwork) converting up my fedaykin. I hope to have enough time to work on them soon... Who could have imagined summer recess would be more demanding than the school year???! Also, I need to repair one of the worms's battery pack- it seems the connection plate has come loose or something.


----------

